# Facharbeitermangel?



## alphanr1 (18. Oktober 2010)

hallo
ich höre im Radio nur noch Facharbeitermangel...

 habe selber um die 170 Bewerbungen geschrieben und als Antwort entweder eine Absage oder Sie sind über qualifiziert (3 Facharbeiter Briefe) bekommen – war 8 Monate Arbeitslos...

 was mich so sehr aufregt ist, das unsere Politiker lieber auf unsere Nachbarländer setzen als auf unsere Jugend / Arbeitssuchenden – wollte einen CNC-Steuerungs- Kurs belegen kam nur des müssen sie selbst bezahlen... klar hab als arbeitsloser 7.000 € übrig... 

 sollen sie lieber was gegen die Zeitfirmen machen sowas is eh Abzocke ... oder die älteren mit 60 in die rente schicken nee die will mann ja weiter ausnutzen......





 was sagt Ihr? Eure Erfahrungen? Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

alphanr1 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich höre im Radio nur noch Facharbeitermangel...
> 
> habe selber um die 170 Bewerbungen geschrieben und als Antwort entweder eine Absage oder Sie sind über qualifiziert (3 Facharbeiter Briefe) bekommen &#8211; war 8 Monate Arbeitslos...
> ...



1000%ige Zustimmung!

Halte nichts davon, die Facharbeiter im Ausland zu suchen. Ich bin nicht ausländerfeindlich, aber es sollte Aufgabe der Bundesregierung sein, erst alle Deutschen in Lohn und Brot zu bringen, DANACH alle die zuwandern. Alles andere ist einfach nicht nachvollziehbar in meinen Augen. Und das mit dem Facharbeitermangel hör ich auch ständig im Radio... ist leider Realität. Man sollte mal mehr in die Bildung unserer Kinder stecken und ausgebildeten Leuten in Deutschland oder einfach Arbeitslosen Deutschen die Möglichkeit geben, sich wieder reinzufinden. Stattdessen werden irgendwelche Spezis aus Indien und den Wüsten-Ländern da unten rangeholt. Das kanns echt nicht sein. Die logische Konsequenz müsste dann ja sein, dass alle Arbeitslosen hier in die Wüste abwandern. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die dann da unten nix machen können.

Ich strebe nach meiner ersten Ausbildung vllt im nächsten Jahr noch eine zweite Ausbildung an, ich hoffe, dass ich nicht überqualifiziert bin, wie du. Vom Studieren halte ich mittlerweile z.B. nicht mehr soviel, weil ich ständig von allen möglichen Leuten höre, dass sie nach dem Studium arbeitslos sind. Tja und wenn du nicht wirklich was hast, was dich 100%ig interessiert (studiengang), dann kannst du das gleich in die Tonne kloppen. Problematik hier ist, dass leider viele so denken und daher die Abiturienten die Realschüler nach unten verdrängen, also die ganze Leistungskurve dreht nach unten weg, so dass die schlechtesten komplett aus dem Raster fallen und für Realschüler bleibt kaum was übrig, und Abiturienten werden Bürokaufmann. ^^
Vor 5-10 Jahren wäre das undenkbar geworden. Jetzt leider Realität.

Und Thema Zeitarbeitsfirmen: Ist halt moderne Sklaverei.. in einer Zeit in der es nicht verfolgt wird und der Unternehmer im Grunde ausbeuten kann, wie es im gefällt.... traurige Sache. Aber solange die Mindestlohngeschichte nicht endlich geklärt wird, wird sich das auch nicht ändern. Leider gibts genug Dumme, die sich da abzocken lassen.


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

alphanr1 schrieb:


> ... oder die älteren mit 60 in die rente schicken nee die will mann ja weiter ausnutzen.....


Gerade durch die demographische Entwicklung sind wir gezwungen ältere Arbeitnehmer länger an uns zu binden.

Es mag hart sein, aber wir haben akuten Fachkräftemangel den wir alleine mit unserem Bildungssystem in den nächsten Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen können.

Ich habe momentan leider nicht viel Zeit, würde aber sehr gerne später noch etwas dazu schreiben. Interessantes Thema mit einer breiten Grundlage. Schöner Thread, schon jetzt.


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Gerade durch die demographische Entwicklung sind wir gezwungen ältere Arbeitnehmer länger an uns zu binden.
> 
> Es mag hart sein, aber wir haben akuten Fachkräftemangel den wir alleine mit unserem Bildungssystem in den nächsten Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen können.



Hmm, wer sagt denn, dass wir das nicht können? Es ist ja nie in größerem Umfang versucht worden. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen von ernsthaften Versuchen, große Anteile der Arbeitslosen wieder in den Arbeitsmarkt zu integrieren, vorallem mit einem vernünftigen Fundament. Es wird immer nur gelabert und nichts gemacht. Vorallem seit Schwarz/Gelb wieder am Ball ist, hab ich das gefühl, da passiert goar nüscht.


----------



## eMJay (18. Oktober 2010)

Zeitarbeit ist Moderne Sklaverei!!!

Das gehört verboten... 
auf 10 Stellen sind 9 Zeitarbeits Firmen.

Ich selber suche auch seid einiger Zeit.....


----------



## alphanr1 (18. Oktober 2010)

PS: also ich bin bestimmt nicht rechtsradikal oder ausländerfeindlich ich nehme jeden so wie er is ... hab schon ewig überlegt wie ich das am besten schreib weil hier im forum wirste ja immer gleich zerrissen und die schreibfehler werden stunden lang diskutiert ... 

aber danke schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## Potpotom (18. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, wer sagt denn, dass wir das nicht können? Es ist ja nie in größerem Umfang versucht worden. Ich habe jedenfalls nichts mitbekommen von ernsthaften Versuchen, große Anteile der Arbeitslosen wieder in den Arbeitsmarkt zu integrieren, vorallem mit einem vernünftigen Fundament. Es wird immer nur gelabert und nichts gemacht. Vorallem seit Schwarz/Gelb wieder am Ball ist, hab ich das gefühl, da passiert goar nüscht.


Wer das sagt? Das kann man sehen... wir brauchen JETZT Fachkräfte, sie sind einfach nicht da oder wandern ab. Wir machen seit Jahrzehnten Ausbildungsmessen, rekrutieren direkt an den Universitäten, sichern uns Talente, bilden selbst aus, finanzieren die Studiengänge und, mit Glück, erntet man einen fähigen Mitarbeiter der dann mit noch mehr Glück, dem Unternehmen ein paar Jahre erhalten bleibt.

Wir stecken Milliarden in ein System, dass zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.

Ich habe keine Patentlösung oder dergleichen - momentan sehe ich aber keine Möglichkeit der Zuwanderung Einhalt zu gebieten ohne Kompetenzen zu verlieren... so hart und ungerecht es klingen mag.

Ich muss wirklich los jetzt, bis später.


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Politiker schreien doch schon seit Jahren nach Fachkraeften aus dem Ausland, man hat dann die Greencard in D. durchgedrueckt - nur gekommen ist (so gut wie) keiner. Warum sollte man da auch ausgerechnet nach D. kommen?


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich selber suche auch seid einiger Zeit.....



Womit wir bei Problem 1 wären. Danke für die Demonstration.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Womit wir bei Problem 1 wären. Danke für die Demonstration.



Ich wollte es schon sagen


----------



## Haggelo (18. Oktober 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich wollte es schon sagen



Ich habs mich nicht getraut


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollt's grad sagen, dann lese Ich weiter und wer hat's schon geschrieben Tikume.. (:


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Oktober 2010)

Nunja... Sofern du dich nicht beim Bund bewirbst sondern bei Privatfirmen können sie einstellen wen sie wollen...

"Überqualifiziert" dürfte wohl auch eigentlich nur "Zu teuer" bedeuten... Sie sind nicht darum besorgt, das du deine Fähigkeiten nicht ausnutzen kannst, du bist schlicht und ergreifend zu teuer im Unterhalt für die Firma... unrentabel... kostest mehr als du bringst...
Kurz gesagt: Die Freie Globale Marktwirtschaft hat dir meiner Meinung nach mit ziemlicher Sicherheit in den Arsch getreten.

Und zur "Jugend"... Probleme bestehen jetzt... es ist auch nicht unbedingt toll jetzt erst noch Leute mühsam Jahre reinzuarbeiten, dort weiter Geld zu investieren, wo dann vermutlich derjenige dann einfach abwandert, man braucht eben direkt Leute die sofort ohne Umschweife anpacken können.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich dem "Wir holen uns einfach woanders Leute" uneingeschränkt zustimme, allerdings sollte man die Probleme in mehreren Aspekten betrachten und nicht wild in Stammtischmanier auf der bösen bösen Regierung rumklopfen (auch wenn das in den letzten Monaten irgendwie doch wieder groß Mode ist).

In Punkto 'Rente mit 60' werde ich mich jetzt nicht noch auslassen, ebensowenig zu Zeitarbeitsfirmen... das würde zu lang dauern...

Alles ist meinerm Hirn entsprungen und muss nicht mit Tatsachen übereinstimmen


----------



## Berserkius (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich habe einen Schulabschluss sowie den Facharbeiter und kann sagen man bekommt ein Job keine Frage aber dann meist über 200 Std im Monat und gerade mal 1000 Euro wenns hochkommt auf der Hand gehabt. War in der Sicherheit tätig und höre es auch von anderen bzw Bekannten in anderen Berufen den es genauso geht, zwar nicht soviel Std aber total unterbezahlt obwohl Facharbeiterabschluss. Ich habe mir geschworen nie wieder irgenwdo anzufangen wie oben beschrieben, muss Miete, Lebensmittel, Strom, Familie-Kind usw bezahlen und gehst nur für diese Sachen arbeiten was nicht sein kann. Sollen die Firmen die Leute nehmen die *kein Schulabschluss/Berufausbildung* haben und die können unterbezahlt arbeiten gehen. 40 std Woche und 1200 Netto das ist das mindeste für ein gelernten und das ist mein Ziel und gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.


Schöne Grüße


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> 40 std Woche und 1200 Netto das ist das mindeste für ein gelernten und das ist mein Ziel und gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.
> 
> 
> Schöne Grüße



Würde ich auch so sehen! Eigentlich erschreckend dass man als Facharbeiter noch weniger bekommt... dachte das wär schon die untergrenze. Da kannste ja alleine kaum mit leben.


----------



## Irn-Bru (18. Oktober 2010)

ich halte gar nichts von Zeitarbeitsfirmen,war kurzfristig selbst mal drauf angewiesen. Habe eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung

Ich sehe es aber bei einem Bekannten, er hat keine Berufsausbildung und lässt ich seit enigen Jahren ordentlich von diversen Zeitarbeitsfirmen ausbeuten. Er ging teilweise 7 Tage die Woche arbeiten mit Wechselschichten(ganz übel) und hatte nicht mal 1000€ netto. Die Festangestellten in den Betrieben wo er war, bekamen fast das doppelte...absolut lächerlich.

Bei der letzten Zeitarbeitsfima ist er nach 3 Jahren rausgeflogen weil er nach einem Arbeitsunfall!!! nicht so schnell wieder voll belastbar war. Bei einer anderen wurde er regelmäßig nach 1 Jahr gekündigt und paar Tage später wieder eingestellt, warum sollte wohl jedem klar sein....


das sowas noch nicht verboten wurde,verstehe ich nicht.


für die Betriebe sind Zeitarbeitsfirmen sicherlich ein Segen,für die Zeitarbeiter auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> 40 std Woche und 1200 Netto das ist das mindeste für ein gelernten und das ist mein Ziel und gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.



Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass ein job halbwegs vernünftig entlohnt werden sollte. Aber monatelang auf der faulen Haut liegen - da verliert man weitaus mehr als ein bisschen Geld.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> da verliert man weitaus mehr als ein bisschen Geld.


Und was?


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. Oktober 2010)

> Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass ein job halbwegs vernünftig entlohnt werden sollte. Aber monatelang auf der faulen Haut liegen - da verliert man weitaus mehr als ein bisschen Geld



ich denke mal jeder ALG II Empfänger ist schon mal mit Zeitarbeitsfirmen in Kontakt geraten und hat dort dementsprechend schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt. 

Ich persönlich war nur 1 Monat bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma(aber kein ALG II Empfänger). Die Arbeitsbedingungen haben es mich dort keinen weiteren Tag aushalten lassen. Man wurde behandelt wie ein Mensch 2. Klasse. Drecksarbeit durften die Zeitarbeiter machen,während die Festangestellten gemütlich Kaffeetrinken waren.Überstunden? nur Zeitarbeiter usw., auch die Festangestellten wussten dieses geschickt auszunutzen... Man wurde willkürlich irgendwelchen Firmen zugeteilt, 1 Woche hier eine Woche da, mit beliebiger Entfernung zum Wohnort, wenn man nicht wusste wie man dahin kommen sollte,war das das eigene Problem..."nehmen sie sich doch ein Taxi" war eine der tollen Antworten.


Ich will das auf keinen Fall rechtfertigen oder gutheissen, aber ich kann teilweise nachvollziehen wieso einige ALG II Empfänger lieber zu Hause bleiben, als sich von Zeitarbeitsfirmen ausbeuten zu lassen. Der Mensch macht halt nichts alles für Geld...	wer keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Zeitarbeitsfirmen hat,wird das wohl nur schwer nachvollziehen können.

Das Problem bei der Sache ist, dass die Zeitarbeitsfirmen genau wissen dass ALG II Empfänger von ihren Ämtern früher oder später an solche "Vereine" vermittelt werden, wer ablehnt oder kündigt wird mit Kürzungen bestraft......und genau das nutzen die Zeitarbeitsfirmen schamlos aus und behandeln die Leute wie den letzten Dreck.

Mag sein dass nicht alle Zeitarbeitsfirmen so sind,lasse mich da gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Tikume (19. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und was?



z.B. seine Selbstachtung


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass ein job halbwegs vernünftig entlohnt werden sollte. Aber monatelang auf der faulen Haut liegen - da verliert man weitaus mehr als ein bisschen Geld.



Wohl wahr... ist ein echter Teufelskreis, ich war vor Jahren mal ein paar Monate arbeitslos und möchte das ehrlich gesagt nie wieder erleben. Ist absolut scheiße jeden Tag um 11 Uhr aufstehen, nur WoW zocken, man verliert echt die selbstachtung.

Glaube, das nutzen die Zeitarbeitsfirmen auch aus... viele denken sich, hauptsache überhaupt was arbeiten, als gar nix und landen dann bei denen. 
Siehe Irn-Bru...


----------



## Hubautz (19. Oktober 2010)

alphanr1 schrieb:


> ich höre im Radio nur noch Facharbeitermangel...



Ich weiß nicht welchen Radiosender du hörst, aber ich höre immer nur vom Fach*kräfte*mangel. Das ist ein kleiner, jedoch eklatanter Unterschied.


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welchen Radiosender du hörst, aber ich höre immer nur vom Fach*kräfte*mangel. Das ist ein kleiner, jedoch eklatanter Unterschied.



Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Es geht hierbei meist um Ingenieure, Bachelor und Master of Science, studierte Leute eben. Und (ihr werdet mich nun sicher aufknüpfen), aber ich war auch mal Student und mußte nebenbei kellnern und bei der Metro im Lager arbeiten. Ich hatte 600 Euro netto (vom Staat gabs gar nix) zur Verfügung und eine eigene Wohnung. Und ich kam sogar recht gut klar. 

Mein persönliches Fazit lautet (VOR DEM FLAME NOCHMAL LESEN: mein PERSÖNLICHES Fazit): Die Leute sind wesentlich zu verwöhnt. 1200 Euro netto sind weitaus genug für einen Beruf, den theoretisch jeder lernen kann und wo es auch einen Überschuß auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gibt. Wer mehr verdienen möchte, der muß sich eben weiterbilden und das zur Not auch selbst bezahlen. Und dafür muß man sich eben eine Zeit lang einschränken und von der Hand im Mund leben, wenn es nötig ist. Nur für einen 0815 Job viel Geld zu verlangen ist lächerlich.

Allerdings bin ich auch dagegen ausländische Fachkräfte ins Land zu holen. Das Geld, was dort investiert wird, sollte lieber zur Weiterbildung der eigenen Bürger investiert werden. Z.B. Wegfall der Studiengebühren, kostenlose Fortbildungen für Arbeitslose oder Stipendien.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welchen Radiosender du hörst, aber ich höre immer nur vom Fach*kräfte*mangel. Das ist ein kleiner, jedoch eklatanter Unterschied.



Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Fachkraft und einem Facharbeiter? Bitte mal erklären! Danke!




Aske333 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Es geht hierbei meist um Ingenieure, Bachelor und Master of Science, studierte Leute eben. Und (ihr werdet mich nun sicher aufknüpfen), aber ich war auch mal Student und mußte nebenbei kellnern und bei der Metro im Lager arbeiten. Ich hatte 600 Euro netto (vom Staat gabs gar nix) zur Verfügung und eine eigene Wohnung. Und ich kam sogar recht gut klar.
> 
> Mein persönliches Fazit lautet (VOR DEM FLAME NOCHMAL LESEN: mein PERSÖNLICHES Fazit): Die Leute sind wesentlich zu verwöhnt. 1200 Euro netto sind weitaus genug für einen Beruf, den theoretisch jeder lernen kann und wo es auch einen Überschuß auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gibt. Wer mehr verdienen möchte, der muß sich eben weiterbilden und das zur Not auch selbst bezahlen. Und dafür muß man sich eben eine Zeit lang einschränken und von der Hand im Mund leben, wenn es nötig ist. Nur für einen 0815 Job viel Geld zu verlangen ist lächerlich.



Dein persönliches Fazit in allen Ehren, aber die Meinung kann ich nicht teilen.
Ob Maurerlehrling oder Gärtner, im Grunde leistet jeder seinen Teil, in den einfachen Berufen sogar mehr als die studierten Sesselfurzer.
Das als 0815 Job abzustempeln, klingt für mich ziemlich arrogant.

Ich weiß genau wovon du redest, weil die Zeit in der man sich finanziell einschränken muss, ist mir hinlänglich bekannt. "Viel Geld" sind 1200 Euro netto heutzutage aber leider nicht mehr. Grade mit Einführung des Euro haben sich die Preise doch fast alle verdoppelt, das hat sich bis heute nicht großartig geändert. In manchen Städten bezahlst du für eine 1 Zimmer WHG mit 20qm 330 Euro warm. Lass dir das mal auf der Zunge zergehen. Und wenn du dann 1200 Euro netto bekommst, kannste davon womöglich noch Strom, GEZ, Internet, Auto und sonstigen Schnickschnack bezahlen - denn ohne den kapselst du dich vom sozialen Leben komplett ab. Das Argument, dass man ja auf alles mögliche verzichten könnte (was du hier nicht angebracht hast, ich meine nur so halt), ist also Blödsinn. Klar, Zigaretten und Alkohol ist die eine Sache, aber alles andere... wie willst du in einer Gesellschaft, wie der heutigen, noch mit so wenig Geld vernünftig leben?
Man möchte ja vllt auch mal was ansparen, um sich nach XX Jahren mal einen Urlaub zu leisten. Wenn der Herr Threadersteller dann noch Familie mit Kind hat, kann er sich drastisch ausgedrückt doch gleich die Kugel geben.

MEIN persönliches Fazit lautet jedenfalls, dass viele Leute in Deutschland zuviel verdienen für einen Furz an Arbeit, während andere schuften und nur einen Bruchteil der Entlohnung bekommen. Das ist natürlich ein grundsätzliches Problem, was es schon recht lange gibt. 

Es gäbe in Deutschland genug Leute, die oben genannte FACHKRÄFTE-Ausbildungen machen würden, aber man lässt sie nicht, weil irgendein Popel zum Abiturs NC fehlt oder ähnliches. Es gäbe auch sicher genug deutsche Ingenieure, wenn man die Arbeitslosen zwangsweise und mit mehr Motivation in die Bildung reinprügeln würde.
Ausländer nach Deutschland zu holen, die anderen Leuten, die es mindestens genauso nötig hätten, dann die Arbeitsplätze wegzunehmen, ist jedenfalls auch keine Lösung.

Warum wird das Bildungssystem nicht endlich verbessert?
Warum wird kein Mindestlohn für alle Berufe eingeführt?

Das sind die wichtigsten Fragen bei der ganzen Debatte IMO... wenn wir nicht so ein selten beschissenes Bildungssystem hätten, wäre manch einer besser dran. Und der Mindestlohn würde die Zeitarbeitsfirmen überflüssig machen, und man wüsste wenigstens noch wofür man arbeitet. Stattdessen vermodern große Teile der Bevölkerung bei Hartz 4 im Fernsehsessel und an jeder Ecke läuft einem eine Türken-Gang über den Weg, von denen keiner ein Wort deutsch spricht.


EDIT: vllt etwas emotional geschrieben aber das Thema beschäftigt mich. ^^


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann Deine Meinung nachvollziehen und klar geht es hier emotional hoch zur Sache.




Konov schrieb:


> Ob Maurerlehrling oder Gärtner, im Grunde leistet jeder seinen Teil, in den einfachen Berufen sogar mehr als die studierten Sesselfurzer.
> Das als 0815 Job abzustempeln, klingt für mich ziemlich arrogant.



Das sehe ich aber so, da jeder gesunde Mensch so einen Job machen kann. Man muß nicht viel wissen und sich auch so nie sonderlich schulisch engagiert haben, um diese Ausbildungen zu bestehen. Daher denke ich, daß dort ein geringes Gehalt angemessen ist.

Und von 1200 Euro netto sollte man leben können. Hohe Mietpreise in bestimmten Städten lasse ich nicht gelten, da Dich niemand zwingt dort zu wohnen. 

Aber selbst wenn wir bei diesem Gehalt von 500 Euro Warmmiete ausgehen, und nochmal 200 Euro monatlich für Versicherungen, GEZ, Internet, Telefon. Und dann eventuell nochmal 100 Euro für Kleidung und sonstiges....dann bleiben 400 Euro für Lebensmittel, Zigaretten, Alkohol und Vergnügen. Im Schnitt also 100 Euro pro Woche. Das ist ne Milchmädchen Rechnung, sicherlich. Dann geht man eben mal bei Aldi einkaufen, statt bei Edeka....und fährt nen Fiat Panda statt nem Audi A5. Aber das Argument, daß man mit diesem Gehalt vom sozialen Leben ausgeschlossen wird, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Hubautz (19. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Fachkraft und einem Facharbeiter? Bitte mal erklären! Danke!




Wenn aus irgendeinem bescheuerten Grund morgen das Schicksal der Nation vom Schuheputzen abhinge, bestünde von heute auf morgen ein Mangel an fähigen Schuhputzern. Das wäre ein Fachkräftemangel. 

Ein Facharbeitermangel hingegen wäre allgemein ein Mangel an Menschen, die eine Ausbildung in Handwerk oder Industrie  durchlaufen haben.

Das ist der Unterschied. Vor etwa 10 Jahren hieß es schon mal es würden Unmengen an IT-Fachkräften fehlen. Das waren auch keine Facharbeiter.  Heute fehlen angeblich Ingenieure und morgen können wie gesagt Schuhputzer oder Eisverkäufer fehlen, wer weiß?


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich aber so, da jeder gesunde Mensch so einen Job machen kann. Man muß nicht viel wissen und sich auch so nie sonderlich schulisch engagiert haben, um diese Ausbildungen zu bestehen. Daher denke ich, daß dort ein geringes Gehalt angemessen ist.



Das ist aber auch wieder ansichtssache... als Gärtner z.B. musst du haufenweise Pflanzen und deren lateinische Namen auswendig kennen, in vielen "normalen" Ausbildungen musst du auch viel lernen an der Berufsschule usw.




Aske333 schrieb:


> Und von 1200 Euro netto sollte man leben können. Hohe Mietpreise in bestimmten Städten lasse ich nicht gelten, da Dich niemand zwingt dort zu wohnen.



Leider doch, nämlich der Arbeitsplatz ^^



Aske333 schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn wir bei diesem Gehalt von 500 Euro Warmmiete ausgehen, und nochmal 200 Euro monatlich für Versicherungen, GEZ, Internet, Telefon. Und dann eventuell nochmal 100 Euro für Kleidung und sonstiges....dann bleiben 400 Euro für Lebensmittel, Zigaretten, Alkohol und Vergnügen. Im Schnitt also 100 Euro pro Woche. Das ist ne Milchmädchen Rechnung, sicherlich. Dann geht man eben mal bei Aldi einkaufen, statt bei Edeka....und fährt nen Fiat Panda statt nem Audi A5. Aber das Argument, daß man mit diesem Gehalt vom sozialen Leben ausgeschlossen wird, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



Vielleicht wird man nicht immer automatisch ausgeschlossen, aber ich finde, dass man es schon sehr häufig sieht, dass man als geringverdiener schwieriger mithalten kann mit anderen Leuten. Ein soziales Ausgrenzen ist dann als Folge sicherlich nicht selten!
Wenn ich mir Leute anschaue, die sowieso nur noch wegen ihren finanziellen prestigeobjekten leben, dann läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.

Oder um es anders auszudrücken, ich glaube, unsere Gesellschaft verändert sich leider in eine sehr sehr negative Richtung. Das ist jetzt ein sehr allgemeines Thema und rückt etwas von der Facharbeitermangel Debatte ab, hängt aber doch irgendwie zusammen.

Stichwort Zeitarbeitsfirmen... es scheint für viele keine moralische Grenze zu geben, Leute wissentlich auszubeuten.
Wie nennt man das doch gleich? Verrohung der Gesellschaft oder so?


Danke für die Erklärung Hubautz, ich war zu faul Wiki zu bemühen, ich wollte es dir überlassen, es zu erklären. ^^


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Leute anschaue, die sowieso nur noch wegen ihren finanziellen prestigeobjekten leben, dann läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.



Aber das sollte Dir eigentlich egal sein :-). Jeder entscheidet selbst, was für ihn der "Sinn" des Lebens ist. Und wenn jemand meint, er lebt eben für seinen Porsche, dann ist das ok.


----------



## Berserkius (19. Oktober 2010)

Ein Frage an Aske333 : Studierst du?


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ein Frage an Aske333 : Studierst du?



Steht weiter oben, ich habe vor ein paar Jahren noch studiert.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2010)

Tikif schrieb:


> Ein Frage an Aske333 : Studierst du?



Hat er bereits beantwortet er hat studiert!

Und darum geht es man braucht keine x-beliebigen Arbeiter sondern man braucht hoch qualifizierte Fachkräfte, die es auf dem deutschen Arbeitsmarkt nicht gibt und schon gar nicht mit den Arbeitslosen ausgeglichen werden können! Man kann nun mal keinem Arbeitslosen Koch sagen, dass er auf Bauingenieur umschulen soll! Das kann er nämlich einfach nicht!!! 

Und hört mir auf mit diesem ich hab ja nichts gegen Ausländer aber müssen die unbedingt alle hier sein getue! Ohne die vielen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund würde es unserer Gesellschaft nicht annähernd so gut gehen! Und zukünftig werden wir wieder auf Menschen aus dem Ausland angewiesen sein! 

Und in einer Gesellschaft zu leben in der der Staat vorschreibt was man werden darf und es so regelt möchte ich nicht leben, dass hatten wir in Deutschland schon einmal!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und in einer Gesellschaft zu leben in der der Staat vorschreibt was man werden darf und es so regelt möchte ich nicht leben, dass hatten wir in Deutschland schon einmal!


Stimmt heute schreibt einen die Gesellschaft vor was man werden darf, und nicht der Staat.

"Was, Hauptschulabschluss und du willst Lehre/Job Büro oder was in der IT bereich? gehe lieber Klos Putzen! für Hunger Lohn"


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Stimmt heute schreibt einen die Gesellschaft vor was man werden darf, und nicht der Staat.
> 
> "Was, Hauptschulabschluss und du willst Lehre/Job Büro oder was in der IT bereich? gehe lieber Klos Putzen! für Hunger Lohn"



Nun, wenn ich mir heute angucke, was sich in unserer Firma für Leute mit Abitur bewerben, dann kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, daß ein Hauptschulabschluß zu irgendeiner schwierigen Ausbildung befähigt. Es mag sicher Ausnahmen geben, doch die kann man nunmal nicht alle in Betracht ziehen.
Und was leider viel zu selten erwähnt wird, an wem liegt es denn, daß jemand einen Hauptschulabschluß hat? Nur an den Eltern, der Gesellschaft? Ich bin nicht der Überzeugung, daß jemand "dumm" auf die Welt kommt. Klar, es ist einfach immer andere für sowas verantwortlich zu machen. Fakt ist, jeder kann versuchen (sofern er sich anstrengt) ein Abi nachholen. Aber das ist mit Arbeit verbunden.




Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und hört mir auf mit diesem ich hab ja nichts gegen Ausländer aber müssen die unbedingt alle hier sein getue! Ohne die vielen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund würde es unserer Gesellschaft nicht annähernd so gut gehen! Und zukünftig werden wir wieder auf Menschen aus dem Ausland angewiesen sein!



Das ist richtig und zwar deshalb, weil diese Leute eben für z.B. 1200 Euro arbeiten gehen und sich nicht beschweren :-).


----------



## Sam_Fischer (19. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn ich mir heute angucke, was sich in unserer Firma für Leute mit Abitur bewerben, dann kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, daß ein Hauptschulabschluß zu irgendeiner schwierigen Ausbildung befähigt. Es mag sicher Ausnahmen geben, doch die kann man nunmal nicht alle in Betracht ziehen.
> Und was leider viel zu selten erwähnt wird, an wem liegt es denn, daß jemand einen Hauptschulabschluß hat? Nur an den Eltern, der Gesellschaft? Ich bin nicht der Überzeugung, daß jemand "dumm" auf die Welt kommt. Klar, es ist einfach immer andere für sowas verantwortlich zu machen. Fakt ist, jeder kann versuchen (sofern er sich anstrengt) ein Abi nachholen. Aber das ist mit Arbeit verbunden.




Nun Ja Mein Onkle hatte bis er 26 War keinen Richtig Job hat mal ihr und dort gearbeitet, bis er in einer Firma angefangen hat und als einfacher Arbeiter gearbeitet hat 2 Jahre lang wurde dann Chef der Abteilung.. 1 Jahr später ist IT'ler ausgefallen.. und die Firma wollte neuen Suchen, er hat aber an seinem Chef gesagt er könne das auch. 

Plubs Heute ist er seit 20 Jahren in der Firma für alles Pc's und Server zuständig. 


Das kann man sich heute nicht mehr vorstellen! weil Arbeitgeber nur noch die Leistung auf dem Papier Interessiert.


----------



## Aske333 (19. Oktober 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Nun Ja Mein Onkle hatte bis er 26 War keinen Richtig Job hat mal ihr und dort gearbeitet, bis er in einer Firma angefangen hat und als einfacher Arbeiter gearbeitet hat 2 Jahre lang wurde dann Chef der Abteilung.. 1 Jahr später ist IT'ler ausgefallen.. und die Firma wollte neuen Suchen, er hat aber an seinem Chef gesagt er könne das auch.
> 
> Plubs Heute ist er seit 20 Jahren in der Firma für alles Pc's und Server zuständig.
> 
> ...



Das kann man sich heute nicht mehr vorstellen, weil es heute nicht mehr so ist. Vergleich doch mal die vermittelten Lerninhalte von einer Hauptschule vor 50 Jahren und einem Gymnasium von heute. Außer Fremdsprachen wirst Du keinen großen Unterschied finden. Früher war ein Hauptschulabschluß absolut berufsqualifizierend, heute ist er einfach nur noch ein Wisch, auf welchem steht, daß Du mal eine "Schule" besucht hast. Früher konnte sich auch ein Großteil der Bevölkerung erst gar nicht leisten ihre Kinder auf ein Gymnasium zu schicken, weil alleine schon die Bücher viel zu teuer waren (die gabs nämlich nicht umsonst als Schulinventar). 
Das gesamte heutige Bildungssystem ist mehr als defekt. Meine Tante ist z.B. Hauptschullehrerin und wenn man ihr so zuhört, wird einem Angst und Bange. Mehr als die Hälfte der Schüler dort verstehen nicht mal mehr Deutsch. Und für die Carebears, das hat nichts mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit zu tun, es ist einfach so. 
Und auch die "neuen" Studienabschlüsse wie Bachelor und Master sind doch lächerlich, rein von den Inhalten her schon.


----------



## Berserkius (19. Oktober 2010)

Nichts gehen Hauptschule, war selber in einer und so ist nun mal das deutsche Schulsystem was ich meines erachtens völlig daneben finde . Es sollte nur eine Realschule bestehen wo danach jeder selbst entscheiden kann ob man studieren geht oder ein Facharbeiter/Berufsausbildung absolviert.



*das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen*

*an wem liegt es denn, daß jemand einen Hauptschulabschluß hat? Nur an den Eltern, der Gesellschaft? Ich bin nicht der Überzeugung, daß jemand "dumm" auf die Welt kommt.

*

Heißt das für dich wer in der Hauptschule war ist gleich dämlich oder wie soll ich es nach deinen Worten verstehen. Man kann einfach so etwas nicht anprangern und es ist ziemlich naiv so etwas zu schreiben, gibt genug hochrangige Leute die zu blöde sind die Butter aufs Brot zu schmieren.





Für mich zum Abschluß sollte jeder sein weg gehen für den der jenige am richtigsten hält und das beste draus machen denn jeder ist für sein Leben selbstverantwortlich.

Gruß 





Edit: Habs gelesen, hat sich erledigt *über mir*


----------



## Potpotom (19. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein kleines Beispiel aus dem wahren Leben, nicht erfunden und nicht dramatisiert.

Ein junger Abiturient, wirklich auf Zack und mit dem Potenzial wirklich etwas zu erreichen und, zumindest für sich, eine grundsolide Basis zu legen. Wir sprachen mit ihm, wollten ihn aufbauen - zur Uni schicken, fördern und an uns binden.

OTon: Abendschule? Nochmal die Schulbank drücken? Hab ich keine Lust zu... sie können mich ja auch so einstellen.

Kopf -> Tisch 

Natürlich, könnte man machen, zumindest wenn man grob fahrlässig wäre. 

Viele der jungen Leute sehen sich einfach weiter als sie sind, ein Abiturient weiß doch garnichts, hat kaum Kompetenzen entwickeln können und konnte sich keiner Drucksituation stellen. Da sieht er also eher die Belastung, die ein Studium neben dem Beruf zweifelsohne mitbringt, als die Chance sich weiter zu entwickeln. Da blutet einem das Herz, ganz ehrlich.

***

Anderes Thema, da stellt man arbeitslose Menschen mittleren Alters ein, gibt ihnen eine Chance wieder Fuss fassen zu können und im laufe der Tätigkeit merkt man, warum sie sich in der Arbeitslosigkeit befanden. Faul, interessen- und ziellos, schnell demotiviert, selbstverliebt, dämlich (nicht dumm) und kritikunfähig sind jetzt nur ein paar spontane Eigenschaften die mir da in den Kopf kommen, aber so im Grossen und Ganzen sind das die Erfahrungen die man bzw. ich machte.

Ein junger Ausländer (egal ob Pole, Rumäne, Türke oder Russe) geht ganz anders an die Aufgaben herran - der reisst sich sprichwörtlich den Arsch auf verdammte Axt. Und im Gegensatz zu der Meinung hier, nein, die sind NICHT günstiger zu haben als in Deutschland geborene Menschen, eher im Gegenteil. Wir zahlen mehr um ausländische junge Menschen zu integrieren als auf einen jungen Deutschen mit den gleichen Qualitäten zu setzen - einfach weil es letztere nicht bzw. kaum zu geben scheint.

***

Glaubt ihr denn tatsächlich, dass man keinen jungen Deutschen einstellen möchte? Für Hilfstätigkeiten findet man auch wieder keinen... "für 1200€ geh ich nicht arbeiten, tut mir leid". Ja was denn nun? Ich kann doch einem Hauptschulabgänger, der in der Tiefgarage die Einfahrt bewacht, nicht so viel bezahlen, wie demjenigen der sich 50-60 Stunden die Woche im Büro befindet uns sich abends auch noch in die Abendschule begibt. Einen besseren Job kann man dem aber auch nicht geben - schlicht und einfach, weil er dazu nicht in der Lage ist.

Das Ende vom Lied ist wieder, das ich bspw. einen 45-jährigen Polen einstelle und der jeden Morgen mit einem Lächeln zur Arbeit erscheint.

***

So, und nun zum Fachkräftemangel. Ich mache es so kurz und knapp wie es leider ist... Ärzte? IT-Fachleute? Ingenieure? Fehlanzeige! Es gibt sie nicht in ausreichender Menge bei uns... ganz einfach.

Bei allem Respekt, aber einen Garten- und Landschaftsbauer, Maurer, Stahlbauer oder Bäcker kriege ich nicht an einen Schreibtisch um dort Kunden zu aquirieren oder Projekte durchzusetzen. Und um den Gegenstimmen gleich den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen - wir haben es versucht, mehrfach.

Unsere Gesellschaft entwickelt sich nun einmal von der Industrie- weg zur Dienstleistungsgesellschaft und da bleiben leider viele viele "Facharbeiter" auf der Strecke wenn sie sich nicht hinsetzen und sich sinnvoll weiterbilden - notfalls auch aus eigener Tasche.

***

Hoffen wir, das sich unser Bildungssystem und speziell das Ausbildungssystem bei uns schleunigsst ändert - wie, das weiß ich auch nicht. Aber so wie es momentan ist, kann es nicht bleiben.


----------



## Mareike80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit lautet (VOR DEM FLAME NOCHMAL LESEN: mein PERSÖNLICHES Fazit): Die Leute sind wesentlich zu verwöhnt. 1200 Euro netto sind weitaus genug für einen Beruf, den theoretisch jeder lernen kann und wo es auch einen Überschuß auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gibt. Wer mehr verdienen möchte, der muß sich eben weiterbilden und das zur Not auch selbst bezahlen. Und dafür muß man sich eben eine Zeit lang einschränken und von der Hand im Mund leben, wenn es nötig ist. Nur für einen 0815 Job viel Geld zu verlangen ist lächerlich.





Ach darüber kannst du auch entscheiden das für einen der eine Berufsausbildung gemacht hat genug ist. Kannst ja gerne mal bei meinen Bruder 9 Stunden Möbel schleppen und das gleiche nochmal schreiben. Das erlernen von ein Beruf ist kein Zuckerschlecken so mal noch Prüfungen vor der IHK zu bewältigen gilt muss bis dato da erstmal hinkommen, die meisten schaffen es nicht mal frühs aus den kojen zu erwachen und pünktlich dort zu sein und brechen die Ausbildung ab. Des weiteren kannste dich auch gerne mal hinter der Kasse stellen und den Frust der ganzen Leute gegen den Kopf geballert zubekommen und deshalb sind 1200 Netto das Mindeste und nicht wie die hochstudierten Sesselfurzer die sich in der Nase bohren und dafür mengen an Geld bekommen. Unfassbar!!


----------



## Hubautz (19. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> nicht wie die hochstudierten Sesselfurzer die sich in der Nase bohren und dafür mengen an Geld bekommen. Unfassbar!!




Wer  jeden, der eine qualifizierte Ausbildung hat pauschal als „Sesselfurzer“ bezeichnet, hat keine Ahnung was Leute die ein etwas besseres Gehalt bekommen in der Regel so tun. Für neun Stunden Möbel schleppen kann ich mir den ersten besten nehmen der mir auf der Straße begegnet. Für die Planung eines Kraftwerkes nicht. Der Unterschied sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer zu begreifen zu sein. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Mareike80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wer  jeden, der eine qualifizierte Ausbildung hat pauschal als „Sesselfurzer" bezeichnet, hat keine Ahnung was Leute die ein etwas besseres Gehalt bekommen in der Regel so tun. Für neun Stunden Möbel schleppen kann ich mir den ersten besten nehmen der mir auf der Straße begegnet. Für die Planung eines Kraftwerkes nicht. Der Unterschied sollte eigentlich nicht so schwer zu begreifen zu sein. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage.





Nee nicht andere DU kannst schleppen du ignorantes individuum. Ich hoffe das solch einer wie du niemals hochqualifiziertes wird du ignorant.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> Ach darüber kannst du auch entscheiden das für einen der eine Berufsausbildung gemacht hat genug ist. Kannst ja gerne mal bei meinen Bruder 9 Stunden Möbel schleppen und das gleiche nochmal schreiben. Das erlernen von ein Beruf ist kein Zuckerschlecken so mal noch Prüfungen vor der IHK zu bewältigen gilt muss bis dato da erstmal hinkommen, die meisten schaffen es nicht mal frühs aus den kojen zu erwachen und pünktlich dort zu sein und brechen die Ausbildung ab. Des weiteren kannste dich auch gerne mal hinter der Kasse stellen und den Frust der ganzen Leute gegen den Kopf geballert zubekommen und deshalb sind 1200 Netto das Mindeste und nicht wie die hochstudierten Sesselfurzer die sich in der Nase bohren und dafür mengen an Geld bekommen. Unfassbar!!



Das hat nicht damit zu tun, dass die Arbeiten so schwierig wären oder gar so emotional aufreibend...

Die meisten Menschen sind gelinde gesagt einfach für'n Arsch...
Faul, missraten, egoistisch, regelrecht dumm (hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun)...

Sie scheitern nicht daran einen Beruf zu erlernen, weil es ach so schwierig ist, sondern weil sich die Gesellschaft in eine Richtung begibt, in der einzelne, wie hier schon mehr als oft gezeigt, meinen "Unter 1200€ geht garnichts!" und das als SUPERMARKTKASSIERER wo man NICHTEINMAL RUDIMENTÄRE MATHEKENNTNISSE braucht, weil die Kasse, das mittlerweile ganz alleine machen kann..

Auch hier zeigt es sich dass die meisten Menschen dem glauben anhängen "Minimaler Einsatz, Maximaler Verdienst"...
NATÜRLICH verdient jemand der mitunter JAHRE weiterbildung an einer Uni, mit allen Kosten UND gleichzeitigen Arbeiten hinter sich hat, dann in seinem Beruf, wenn er denn einen kriegt mehr... eben weil sein Einsatz auch dementsprechend höher ist, als von irgendeinem 19Jährigen der in der 9. Klasse geflogen ist und nun an einer Kasse bei Aldi steht.

Aber offensichtlich gehen auch hier einige davon aus, dass es "Kulturell wichtig" ist jeden Abend ein dickes Steak essen zu können oder jedes Wochenende irgendwo dick Party zu machen und das man ohne dies leider sozial vollkommen verkümmern wird und das es daher unmöglich ist mit 400€ freiverfügbaren Rest (als Beispiel hier genannt) im Monat ein erfülltes Leben zu führen...

Wenn man sich das ernsthaft so durchließt, weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll...

Zu dem offensichtlichen Unwissen über die Arbeit der meisten Studierten äußere ich mich nicht mehr, weil das wohl eh nur in einer Beleidigung enden würde...


----------



## Potpotom (19. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> Nee nicht andere DU kannst schleppen du ignorantes individuum. Ich hoffe das solch einer wie du niemals hochqualifiziertes wird du ignorant.


Hubautz hat absolut Recht...

Möbel schleppen ist zweifelsohne schwer und die Arbeit ist aller Ehren wert und es ist auch gut, dass die Arbeit getan wird (ich würde sonst mehr als nur ein Wochenende brauchen um umzuziehen)... aber jeder mit 2 Beinen und 2 Armen der einigermaßen fit ist kann das tun.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und hört mir auf mit diesem ich hab ja nichts gegen Ausländer aber müssen die unbedingt alle hier sein getue! Ohne die vielen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund würde es unserer Gesellschaft nicht annähernd so gut gehen! Und zukünftig werden wir wieder auf Menschen aus dem Ausland angewiesen sein!
> 
> Und in einer Gesellschaft zu leben in der der Staat vorschreibt was man werden darf und es so regelt möchte ich nicht leben, dass hatten wir in Deutschland schon einmal!


 
 Na, wer will das schon?

 Aber du darfst eben auch nicht unterschlagen, dass die enorme Zuwanderung in Deutschland in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht nur positive Seiten hat.
 Und auch wenn das nicht von objektivem Wert sein mag: Aus rein subjektiver Sicht sehe ich fast mehr Türken und Iraner in der City als Deutsche. Das stört mich eben schon... da wird dann auf türkisch laut rumgebrüllt, Frauen tragen Kopftücher, Moscheen werden in deutsche Stadtbilder gebaut, was dann hinterher aussieht wie eine architektonische Missbildung. Ist alles meine rein subjektive Meinung und ich bin auch kein Rechtsradikaler und will alle vergasen, die aus dem Ausland kommen, aber ich finde, dass es in Deutschland mit der Zuwanderung einfach übertrieben wird - und in keinem Verhältnis zum erhaltenen Nutzen steht.

 Und zum Thema Koch kann kein Bauingenieur werden:
 Wie wärs mit vornherein besseren Bildungsmaßnahmen? Wie marode unser Bildungssystem ist, muss ich hoffentlich niemandem erzählen.

 Manch einer hätte vllt Ingenieur werden können, wenn er nicht an dem System gescheitert wäre.




Aske333 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn ich mir heute angucke, was sich in unserer Firma für Leute mit Abitur bewerben, dann kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, daß ein Hauptschulabschluß zu irgendeiner schwierigen Ausbildung befähigt. Es mag sicher Ausnahmen geben, doch die kann man nunmal nicht alle in Betracht ziehen.


 
 Komisch, und das, wo vor 30 Jahren noch ein Hauptschüler eben Tischler, Maler oder Elektroinstallateur geworden ist.
 Heute kann ein Hauptschüler leider tatsächlich nicht viel mehr als nen Putzjob oder eben gleich Hartz 4. Warum? Das hatten wir ja schon am Anfang erläutert.



Aske333 schrieb:


> Und was leider viel zu selten erwähnt wird, an wem liegt es denn, daß jemand einen Hauptschulabschluß hat? Nur an den Eltern, der Gesellschaft? Ich bin nicht der Überzeugung, daß jemand "dumm" auf die Welt kommt. Klar, es ist einfach immer andere für sowas verantwortlich zu machen. Fakt ist, jeder kann versuchen (sofern er sich anstrengt) ein Abi nachholen. Aber das ist mit Arbeit verbunden.


 
 Und ein Studium eben oft mit Geld. Wer bezahlt mir ein Studium, wenn ich nicht grade in BaWü oder Hessen wohne, wo es keine Studiengebühren gibt?
 Soll ich etwa dahinziehen, nur damit ich nach dem Studium doch wieder arbeitslos dastehe, wie es mir bekannte immer berichtet haben?
 Puh...




Aske333 schrieb:


> Das kann man sich heute nicht mehr vorstellen, weil es heute nicht mehr so ist. Vergleich doch mal die vermittelten Lerninhalte von einer Hauptschule vor 50 Jahren und einem Gymnasium von heute. Außer Fremdsprachen wirst Du keinen großen Unterschied finden. Früher war ein Hauptschulabschluß absolut berufsqualifizierend, heute ist er einfach nur noch ein Wisch, auf welchem steht, daß Du mal eine "Schule" besucht hast. Früher konnte sich auch ein Großteil der Bevölkerung erst gar nicht leisten ihre Kinder auf ein Gymnasium zu schicken, weil alleine schon die Bücher viel zu teuer waren (die gabs nämlich nicht umsonst als Schulinventar).
> Das gesamte heutige Bildungssystem ist mehr als defekt. Meine Tante ist z.B. Hauptschullehrerin und wenn man ihr so zuhört, wird einem Angst und Bange. Mehr als die Hälfte der Schüler dort verstehen nicht mal mehr Deutsch. Und für die Carebears, das hat nichts mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit zu tun, es ist einfach so.
> Und auch die "neuen" Studienabschlüsse wie Bachelor und Master sind doch lächerlich, rein von den Inhalten her schon.



 Stimme dir voll zu! Der Abschluss befähigt warscheinlich einfach zu nix mehr... daher ist er auch nix mehr wert. Aber wo führt das hin?
Und mit nem bachelor Studienabschluss kannste dir doch auch den Hintern abwischen, soviel ist der wert. 
 Du hast Recht, es hat nix mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit zutun, sondern viel mehr mit der Realität, dass irgendwelche Leute aus den Wüstenstaaten hier herkommen um das große Glück zu finden, und dann nicht mal deutsch sprechen und stattdessen die Straßen in berlin-Neukölln oder sonst wo unsicher machen.




Potpotom schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, das sich unser Bildungssystem und speziell das Ausbildungssystem bei uns schleunigsst ändert - wie, das weiß ich auch nicht. Aber so wie es momentan ist, kann es nicht bleiben.



Vllt der wichtigste Satz hier. ^^

@Mareike

Hubautz meinte wohl einfach, dass Menschen, die sich z.B. nie mit einer bestimmten Thematik befasst haben, auch nicht einen komplexen Job zu dem Thema erledigen können. Fürs Möbelpacken reicht es wenn du weißt, wie du einen Schrank tragen musst ohne dir das Kreuz zu brechen und den Weg durchs Treppenhaus zu finden.
Das kann prinzipiell jeder. ^^

Trotzdem muss ich auch hier wieder sagen, dass viele Studenten einfach nur faul auf der Haut liegen und nichts leisten. Der extraordinär höhere Verdienst hinterher ist nicht immer gerechtfertigt. Denn es gibt Handwerksberufe (Lehrberufe), in denen muss man mehr Wissen parat haben als in manchem Studium.


----------



## Mareike80 (19. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hat nicht damit zu tun, dass die Arbeiten so schwierig wären oder gar so emotional aufreibend...
> 
> Die meisten Menschen sind gelinde gesagt einfach für'n Arsch...
> Faul, missraten, egoistisch, regelrecht dumm (hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun)...
> ...




Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das du jemals was produktives für Deutschland geschweige denn mal arbeiten warst!


----------



## Lily:) (19. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das du jemals was produktives für Deutschland geschweige denn mal arbeiten warst!



Komm bitte mal wieder runter- ansonsten ist hier schneller dicht, als noch jemand eine tolle Antwort auf diesen echt guten Thread tippen kann 

Was hast du nur gegen Studierte?
Ein Studium ist wirklich hart, wenn man etwas erreichen will.
Es sagt ja keiner, dass eine Berufsausbildung ganz easy ist.


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, es liegt ein Mißverständnis vor: Mareike ging es wohl nur darum, dass manche Arbeiten bzw. Tätigkeiten nicht ausreichend genug gewürdigt werden. Stattdessen wird ein Lohn von 1200 Netto für z.B. einen Supermarktkassierer als vollkommen ausreichend empfunden.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, einerseits muss ich Mareike zustimmen, denn auch vermeintlich einfache Berufe, können sehr komplex sein und dort wird meist härter geschuftet als IRGENDWO sonst...
Und 1200 Euro Netto sind IMO, wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, einfach zu wenig in manchen Lebensbereichen. Selbst für anspruchslose Berufe muss es Leistungsgerechte Bezahlung geben...

...andererseits kann ich SelorKiths Meinung durchaus nachvollziehen... komplexes Thema...


----------



## Lily:) (19. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es liegt ein Mißverständnis vor: Mareike ging es wohl nur darum, dass manche Arbeiten bzw. Tätigkeiten nicht ausreichend genug gewürdigt werden. Stattdessen wird ein Lohn von 1200 Netto für z.B. einen Supermarktkassierer als vollkommen ausreichend empfunden.
> ...



DAS ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung. 
Aber alle Akademiker und Studenten in einen großen bösen Topf zu werfen ist ziemlich haltlos 

1200 Euro netto sind meiner Meinung nach genug, um davon zu leben.
Wer mehr verdienen will, muss ganz einfach etwas dafür tun.

Einfach nur meckern und zetern und hoffen, dass Geld fiele vom Himmel....Aha. So wirds sicher was.

Edit dazu: Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass nicht jeder Mensch die Möglichkeiten hat, sofort Abitur zu machen.
Aber es hat jeder die Möglichkeit aus seinem Leben etwas zu machen.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2010)

Mareike80 schrieb:


> Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das du jemals was produktives für Deutschland geschweige denn mal arbeiten warst!



Und DU nennst andere Menschen ignorant??? 



Konov schrieb:


> Na, wer will das schon?
> 
> Aber du darfst eben auch nicht unterschlagen, dass die enorme Zuwanderung in Deutschland in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht nur positive Seiten hat.
> Und auch wenn das nicht von objektivem Wert sein mag: Aus rein subjektiver Sicht sehe ich fast mehr Türken und Iraner in der City als Deutsche. Das stört mich eben schon... da wird dann auf türkisch laut rumgebrüllt, Frauen tragen Kopftücher, Moscheen werden in deutsche Stadtbilder gebaut, was dann hinterher aussieht wie eine architektonische Missbildung. Ist alles meine rein subjektive Meinung und ich bin auch kein Rechtsradikaler und will alle vergasen, die aus dem Ausland kommen, aber ich finde, dass es in Deutschland mit der Zuwanderung einfach übertrieben wird - und in keinem Verhältnis zum erhaltenen Nutzen steht.



Seit 1997 ist der Anteil der Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund an der Gesamtbevölkerung in Deutschland gleich geblieben! Zur Zeit gibt es keine Zuwanderer mehr in Deutschland sondern nur noch Asylbewerber! Also Menschen denen in ihren Heimatländer Folter, Verfolgung und der Tod drohen! Und denen Deutschland ein Zuflucht bietet! 

Der Grund für den große Anteil an Menschen in Deutschland mit türkischen Wurzeln sollte ja bekannt sein! Diese Menschen haben uns mal aus der Patsche geholfen! Das wird leider viel zu oft vergessen! 

Und ohne diese Menschen gäbe es in Deutschland keine Pizzarien, du würdest keine Pasta kennen und wenn man nachts sternhagelvoll Heißhunger verspürst findest du auch keine Dönerbude, bei der du dein Verlangen stillen kannst! 

BTW netter Post Potpotom!!!


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Der Grund für den große Anteil an Menschen in Deutschland mit türkischen Wurzeln sollte ja bekannt sein! Diese Menschen haben uns mal aus der Patsche geholfen! Das wird leider viel zu oft vergessen!



Tja nur in welchem verhältnis steht das heute?
Damals war das ein ganz anderes verhältnis als heute. Jugendliche ohne Ausbildung und mit zuviel krimineller Energie gab es damals jedenfalls nur SEHR SEHR vereinzelt, wenn überhaupt. Heutzutage nimmt es allerdings überhand. Und damit meine ich Jugendliche die aus migrantenfamilien stammen.

Dass es unter Deutschen Jugendlichen auch so zugeht bestreite ich übrigens nicht. Das macht ersteres aber nicht besser!



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Und ohne diese Menschen gäbe es in Deutschland keine Pizzarien, du würdest keine Pasta kennen und wenn man nachts sternhagelvoll Heißhunger verspürst findest du auch keine Dönerbude, bei der du dein Verlangen stillen kannst!
> 
> BTW netter Post Potpotom!!!



Na ein Glück dass ich auch nicht sternhagelvoll in Dönerbuden renne. Die Pizza kommt doch aus Italien oder irre ich mich da? ^^


----------



## Berserkius (19. Oktober 2010)

Was wirklich hart ist sind das Showbiz und das Pornogeschäft *lach* verstehe @Mareike sie zieht über Studierte her denke mal nicht alle aber diejenigen ziehen ja auch über Leute her die Hauptschule sind/waren. Habs schon mal geschrieben *Jeder sollte das machen was dem jenigen Spass macht*


Sollen die Politiker Fachkräfte aus dem Ausland holen und gut ist, hoffe es geht dann wieder voran.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Oktober 2010)

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, einerseits muss ich Mareike zustimmen, denn auch vermeintlich einfache Berufe, können sehr komplex sein und dort wird meist härter geschuftet als IRGENDWO sonst...


Körperlich schwerer, das ist sicherlich so. Aber das Gehalt richtet sich ja nicht primär danach, wie "schwer" eine Tätigkeit ist sondern vielmehr danach, wie einfach sie zu besetzen ist.

Möbelspediteure, Kassierer, sprich normale Facharbeiterstellen sind leichter zu besetzen, das ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Schon dadurch ergibt sich ein geringeres Gehalt. Das wollte Hubautz sagen nehme ich mal an. Einen Maurer kann ich zum Möbelpacker machen oder den Bäcker zum Kassierer - ob das so richtig ist sei mal dahingestellt, aber so ist es halt.

EDIT: Mein Beispiel am Ingenieur war viel zu oberflächlich, genauer beschreiben kann ich momentan leider nicht da ich los muss. Das editiere ich später wieder rein.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Na ein Glück dass ich auch nicht sternhagelvoll in Dönerbuden renne. Die Pizza kommt doch aus Italien oder irre ich mich da? ^^



Ja auch Italiener sind Zuwanderer und im gleichen Atemzug mit Türken etc. gekommen!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ein Ingenieur nach seiner Diplomarbeit nur Stellen findet bei denen er locker 70% weniger verdient als ihm zustehen würde..

Was denkt ihr?

Dann herrscht natürlich Mangel an Arbeitskräften.

Wer will schon nach einem Studium für einen Hungerlohn arbeiten.

Und darum geht man dann ins Ausland.

So und nicht anders.

Ich wünsche mir so sehr, dass der Deutsche Staat auf die Schnauze fällt.

Aber richtig.

In jeglicher Hinsicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir so sehr, dass der Deutsche Staat auf die Schnauze fällt.
> 
> Aber richtig.
> 
> In jeglicher Hinsicht.



Und was soll er machen?
Mindestlohn? Dann wandern die Firmen ab...
Grenzen dicht? Ich glaub das würde einige mehr Leute stören als nur die Firmen...

(Wenn jeder das bekommen sollte was er sich denkt, dass er verdient)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (19. Oktober 2010)

Glaub mir.

Würde ich die Lösung kennen, würde ich nicht hier in einem Forum schreiben.

Nur es ist halt so dass einiges in dem Land falsch läuft.

Oder wird mir jemand im Forum etwas anderes sagen?

Anfangen tut es bei der Justiz.

Ein Betrüger bekommt Knast + Sicherheitsverwahrung.

(leidet an Prunksucht oder wie man des nennt)  -> http://www.bild.de/B...ild-flucht.html  

(Sorry, das ich mich auf Bild.de als Quelle verlassen muss aber bei Spiegel.de finde ich grade den Artikel nicht.)


und Kinderschänder dürfen auf Kosten des Staates(polizeiliche Überwachung 24/7) ein "normales" Leben führen.









Aber das nur nebenbei.

Gehört ja nicht ins Thema.


----------



## Thoraxos (19. Oktober 2010)

Da es viele ungereimtheiten gibt hier ein Pro und Contra:	**Ausbildung oder Studium**



*Vorteile und Nachteile des Studiums

*

*Vorteile

*
*Höheres Einstiegsgehalt, größere Gehaltssteigerungen möglich, Bessere Karrierechancen, Praktika ermöglichen Einblicke in verschiedene Berufsbilder und Firmen, Auslandsaufenthalt möglich, Studien- und Freizeitgestaltung selbständig und flexibel, Berufsziel kann auch erst während des Studiums klarer definiert werden, Größere Flexibilität bei der Wahl eines Berufs durch breites Wissen bzw. vielfältige Qualifikationen, Arbeiten in Eigenverantwortung, Persönliche Entwicklung wird gefördert, Titel/Status, Laut Statistik geringeres Risiko arbeitslos zu werden


Nachteile

Selbstdisziplin und Eigeninitiative erforderlich, Kein ständiges Einkommen, Lange Studiendauer, Ende des Studiums am Anfang nur schwer abzusehen, Ohne Ausdauer geringe Chancen auf Erfolg, Finanzierung nötig, Jobben kann das Studium zusätzlich verlängern Studiengebühren verteuern das Studium in vielen Bundesländern inzwischen zusätzlich, Wenig Anleitung und Führung, Viel Theorie, praktische Kenntnisse werden nur selten erworben bzw. vermittelt 


Vorteile und Nachteile der Ausbildung

*

*Vorteile*

*Eigenes Gehalt mit Beginn der Ausbildung, Sofort praktische Berufserfahrung, Sofort Erfahrung in der Zusammenarbeit mit Vorgesetzen und Kolleginnen und Kollegen, Klar definierte Tätigkeiten und Aufgaben, Konsequente Vorbereitung auf den späteren Beruf, Schnelle Unabhängigkeit von den Eltern, Gute Chancen auf eine Anstellung durch Übernahme nach der Ausbildung bzw. bei gutem Abschluss Überschaubarer Ausbildungszeitraum 
*
*Nachteile

Karrierechancen sind limitiert, Weniger Spielraum zu freiem Handeln und Entscheiden, In der Regel nur geringe Gehaltssteigerungen möglich, Berufsalltag stellt sich sofort ein, Wechsel in andere Berufe schwieriger, Kein Titel 



Meine persönliche Meinung: Es muss beides geben demnach würde die Wirtschaft nicht existieren können
*


----------



## Ogil (19. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Und was soll er machen?
> Mindestlohn? Dann wandern die Firmen ab...




Nein. Mindestlohn waere der richtige Schritt - zumal wenn man von einem allgemeinen Mindestlohn (unabhaengig von Branche/Job) spricht. Im UK gibt es den z.B. - und der liegt bei knapp £6/h. Das ist nicht viel und wird sicher zu keinem Abwandern von Firmen fuehren, bewirkt aber, dass mancher totalen Ausbeutung ein Riegel vorgeschoben wird (z.B. putzen fuer unter 4€ die Stunde).

Das Problem eines "normalen" Jobs bei dem man mit 1000€ netto heimgeht ist ja nicht, dass das unglaublich wenig ist und man damit auf keinen Fall existieren kann. Das Problem ist, dass man da am Ende des Monats nur wenig mehr uebrig hat als jemand der auf Kosten der Gesellschaft lebt. Und dass man dafuer dann den ganzen Monat schaffen muss. Der Grundsatz, dass sich Arbeit lohnen muss, ist damit also nur schlecht erfuellt.


Um zum Thema Fachkraeftemangel zurueck zu kommen: Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass da eben zum Grossteil nicht die Rede von normalen Facharbeitern ist, sondern eben von hochqualifizierten Fachkraeften wie z.B. Ingenieuren. Und die schuettelt man halt nicht einfach mal so aus dem Aermel - da braucht es erstmal ein Grundinteresse, geistige Befaehigung (und die ganzen Deppen da draussen einem versagenden Bildungssystem anzukreiden geht wohl ein wenig sehr weit an der Realitaet vorbei) und Fleiss und Durchhaltevermoegen bei der Ausbildung/beim Studium. Und dann darf man bitte auch nicht so tun, als wuerde ein Ingenieur dann mit 5000€ netto im Monat heim gehen - in der Realitaet sind das wohl eher so 2000-3000€ (je nach genauer Branche, Erfahrung, Gegend usw.). Da von faulen Sesselpupsern die im Geld schwimmer zu reden, ist also ein Witz. Und so lange ueberall von den faulen Studenten, den faulen studierten Sesselpupsern und sonstigem hochqualifizierten Abschaum die Rede ist, wird sich am Fachkraeftemangel sicher nix aendern.


----------



## Irn-Bru (19. Oktober 2010)

also wer glaubt dass 1200€ auf jeden Fall ausreichend sind, wohnt wohl noch zu Hause,hat keine Familie die er versorgen muss(dürfte dann wohl auf 90% der Buffeduser zutreffen)


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> also wer glaubt dass 1200€ auf jeden Fall ausreichend sind, wohnt wohl noch zu Hause,hat keine Familie die er versorgen muss(dürfte dann wohl auf 90% der Buffeduser zutreffen)



Volle Zustimmung... wer alleine wohnt und womöglich noch familiären "Anhang" hat, wird wissen was gemeint ist...


----------



## Berserkius (19. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> also wer glaubt dass 1200€ auf jeden Fall ausreichend sind, wohnt wohl noch zu Hause,hat keine Familie die er versorgen muss(dürfte dann wohl auf 90% der Buffeduser zutreffen)




Dürfte daran liegen das die meisten Buffed-User zuhause wohnen und nicht Wissen was es heisst auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen, aber hauptsache schreiben das 1200 oken zuviel sind. Aber das dürft Ihr ja irgendwann selbst erfahren wenn Ihr *mal ( wenns überhaupt soweit kommt ) *Miete + die ganzen Nebenkosten/Betriebskostenabrechnung zahlen müsst. 



Edit Thoraxos: jut geschrieben oben mit Pro und Kontra obwohl es nicht das Thema ist ;-)


----------



## Ogil (19. Oktober 2010)

Putzig wie die Meinung eines Posters nicht nur verdreht wird (aus "1200€ sind fuer bestimmte Berufe durchaus angemessen" wurde dann "dass 1200 oken zu viel sind"), sondern da wird auch gleich entdeckt, dass der Schreiber noch zu Hause wohnt und ("wenns ueberhaupt soweit kommt") das wirkliche Leben erst noch entdecken muss. Traurig traurig...


----------



## Berserkius (19. Oktober 2010)

Dann weiß ich ja bescheid *lach* trifft mit Sicherheit auf dich zu!


----------



## Ogil (19. Oktober 2010)

Mit Sicherheit. Studierten Sesselpupsern wie mir muss der gesellschaftlich finanzierte Zocker doch erstmal zeigen wie man arbeitet


----------



## Dracun (19. Oktober 2010)

Ogil lass dich net ärgern udn erst recht net runter ziehen auf die handcreme anderer


----------



## Noxiel (19. Oktober 2010)

Es schockiert mich ja schon, wie hier zum Teil argumentiert wird.

1200,- Euro netto sind sicher kein Vermögen aber sie reichen zum leben. Ich selbst habe mit genau diesem Betrag angefangen und weiß wovon ich rede. Was ich aber auch weiß, ist, dass es eben - wie schon mehrfach erwähnt - arbeiten gibt, die ein hohes Maß an Spezialisierung und Fachwissen benötigen. 

Ein Banker oder Manager, arbeitet körperlich sicher weniger hart als ein Maurer oder eine Kassiererin, aber dafür zum Teil wesentlich länger. Und wer mir hier allen Ernstes erzählen will, dass nur körperliche Arbeit echte Arbeit ist, dem kann ich an dieser Stelle nur den Vogel zeigen.


----------



## Irn-Bru (20. Oktober 2010)

> 1200,- Euro netto sind sicher kein Vermögen aber sie reichen zum leben. Ich selbst habe mit genau diesem Betrag angefangen und weiß wovon ich rede.



als Alleinstehender vollkommen ok(bleibt gut was über wenn man nur sich selbst ernähren muss), aber wenn man davon eine Familie ernähren muss ist man definitiv auf die Unterstützung vom Staat angewiesen,besonders wenn man der Alleinverdiener in der Familie ist.

Das ein Studierter mehr verdient ist doch völlig ok,hab ich nichts gegen. Aber nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit zu studieren, sei es nun aus finanziellen oder schulischen Gründen. Und genau da liegt das Problem, Menschen mit geringer Schulausbildung ist es praktisch fast nicht möglich ihren Lebensunterhalt ohne die Unterstützung vom Staat zu finanzieren(und sei es nur Wohngeld) besonders wenn sie Familie haben. 

Mich persönlich betrifft es nicht, habe eine gute Schulausbildung und habe mich beruflich weiter gebildet. Ich kenne aber genug Leute die für einen Hungerlohn 12Std am Tag arbeiten und auch noch eine Familie ernähren müssen, wenn die Frau nicht mit verdient,sieht es teilweise echt schlecht aus.

Und das kann nicht sein,deshalb müssen Mindestlöhne her, was dann hoffentlich das Aus für Zeitarbeitsfirmen bedeutet...Dreckspack


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2010)

Mit 1200€ liegt man etwa 200€ unter dem Medianeinkommen und etwa 300€ über der relativen Armut in Deutschland für einen Einpersonenhaushalt. Fast jeder Student wird deutlich weniger in der Tasche haben, trotz einiger Vergünstungen (eher im ~800€, was unter dem Armutsbegriff fällt).


----------



## Ykon (20. Oktober 2010)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Das ein Studierter mehr verdient ist doch völlig ok,hab ich nichts gegen. Aber nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit zu studieren, sei es nun aus finanziellen oder schulischen Gründen. Und genau da liegt das Problem, Menschen mit geringer Schulausbildung ist es praktisch fast nicht möglich ihren Lebensunterhalt ohne die Unterstützung vom Staat zu finanzieren(und sei es nur Wohngeld) besonders wenn sie Familie haben.



Wer aus schulischen Gründen nicht studieren kann/darf, hat's wohl selbst verbockt, oder? Zum finanziellen Teil: Grundsätzlich hat eigentlich jeder in Deutschland die Chance zu studieren. Finanzielle Probleme können durch einen Zinsfreien Kredit (BAFöG) gelöst werden und ich glaube sonst hat auch jeder die Möglichkeit nebenbei zu jobben. Wenn man Familie usw. hat, sieht das natürlich etwas anders aus, aber Frauen dürfen ja auch arbeiten, hab ich neulich gehört.


----------



## Maximolider (20. Oktober 2010)

hiho...<br />einmal kurz vorweg zum mindestlohn....<br />viele andere europäische länder haben einen,sogar bis 9 euro,und keine firma wandert dann ab,es werden höchstens einige dienstleistungen teurer die im mom sowieso viel zu billig sind.sonnst wird allerhöchstens der gewinn einger unternehmen zurück gehen,was noch lange nicht heisst,das sie dann unrentabel wären.<br />ich bin absolut dafür in deutschland einen mindestlohn im bereich von +/- 8 euro/std. ein zu führen,flächendeckend.<br />man muss nur im auge behalten,das dies alleine nicht reichen wird,um arbeit an sich atraktiver zu machen,dazu bedarf es etwas mehr,steuerliche regelungen,etc.,<br />sonnst wird das nichts,da um arbeit atraktiv zu machen der unterschied zum hartz4-satz einfach größer sein muss,die menschen müssen einfach mehr in der tasche haben am monatsende.<br /><br />was jedoch garnicht geht ist es,absurde löhne für relativ einfach erlernbare tätigkeiten zu fordern und auf die bösen akademiker zu schimpfen,da muss man wirklich die kirche im dorf lassen,nichtwahr ,@mareike? sonnst hast du verhältnisse wie in den meisten kommunistischen ländern der letzten 50 jahre,wo das hingeführt hat weißt bestimmt auch du....:-)<br /><br />ein großes problem ist einfach,das viele junge menschen nicht mehr soviel einsatzbereitschaft mitbringen,von schulabschlüssen rede ich garnicht.ich bin krankenpfleger,es werden azubis eingestellt,da rollen sich die fußnägel,so hat sich alles verschoben.warum?kein sehr atraktiver beruf,alleine von den arbeitszeiten,das geld ist es nichtmal.<br />und darauf haben viele einfach keine lust mehr,zu anstrengend,zuviel verantwortung,etc. so ist es in vielen anderen berufszweigen auch,und dann wundert man sich,das es mit dem geldverdienen nix wird...:-( und ja,anscheinend reicht ein hauptschulabschluss nichtmehr so einfach für einen ausbildungsberuf.was sagt uns das aber? vieleicht versuchen,mehr gas zu geben und eienen besseren abschluss zu machen?<br /><br />das dies alles auch gesellschaftliche gründe hat und auch zu einem teil unserem schulsystem geschuldet ist weise ich nicht von der hand,aber alles immer darauf schieben?<br />ich glaube,das in erster linie immernoch das soziale umfeld(sprich familie)und man einfach auch selbst dafür verantwortlich ist,was man aus seinem leben macht,an zweiter stelle erst der staat.<br />und auf die immigranten braucht man das garnicht zu schieben,es gibt eigentlich nur probleme im ruhrgebiet und im großraum berlin,da hat die politik eindeutig versagt,aber nicht erst jetzt,schon vor 40 jahren..<br /><br />in diesem sinne,<br /><br />max


----------



## Potpotom (20. Oktober 2010)

Dein Beitrag fängt gut an... ist aber im Moment unlesbar für mich. Wenn du neu formatierst wäre mein Kopf sehr dankbar. Kopfschmerzen sind mein Feind, wirklich.

EDIT: Unfassbar, dieses <br /> bringt mich völlig aus dem Konzept. Ich muss ins Bett glaub ich.


----------



## Maximolider (20. Oktober 2010)

sry,liegt wohl am rechner auf der arbeit,passiert sonnst nicht,wenn ich von zu hause schreibe....mal sehen,was ich morgen daran ändern kann......


----------



## Hubautz (20. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wenn ein Ingenieur nach seiner Diplomarbeit nur Stellen findet bei denen er locker 70% weniger verdient als ihm zustehen würde..
> 
> Was denkt ihr?



Darf ich da mal ganz vorsichtig anfragen, was denn einem Ingenieur, der frisch von der Hochschule kommt deiner Meinung nach zusteht? Das normale Gehalt für einen Jungingenieur sollten vielleicht 3000 Euro brutto (!) sein. 70% weniger wären 900 Euro brutto. Ich glaube nicht, dass irgendwo so wenig gezahlt wird.

Der Grund für den Ingenieursmangel ist aber tatsächlich das relativ geringe Gehalt. Das Studium ist sicher mit eines der anspruchsvollsten und es gibt nahezu keine Möglichkeit, selbst nach 20 oder mehr Jahre Berufserfahrung richtig viel Geld zu verdienen.   Wer statt Ingenieur lieber BWL studiert, hat das leichtere Studium und eindeutig die besseren Verdienstaussichten.


----------



## vollmi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ogil schrieb:


> Um zum Thema Fachkraeftemangel zurueck zu kommen: Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass da eben zum Grossteil nicht die Rede von normalen Facharbeitern ist, sondern eben von hochqualifizierten Fachkraeften wie z.B. Ingenieuren. Und die schuettelt man halt nicht einfach mal so aus dem Aermel - da braucht es erstmal ein Grundinteresse, geistige Befaehigung (und die ganzen Deppen da draussen einem versagenden Bildungssystem anzukreiden geht wohl ein wenig sehr weit an der Realitaet vorbei)



Der Witz ist doch. Diese Fachkräfte habt ihr ausgebildet! Die kommen nur lieber in die Schweiz zum arbeiten. Ich arbeite mit einigen Deutschen zusammen die auf meinem Beruf ausgebildet sind. Die wären in Deutschland geblieben wenn nur der Lohn sich auch nur annähernd in dem Bereich bewegen würde der hier bezahlt wird.

Und hier wandern die Firmen ja auch nicht ab nur weil sie mehr Lohn bezahlen müssen. Es hält Firmen einige andere Dinge im Land als nur ein nicht vorhandener Mindestlohn.

Das Problem von Deutschland ist IMHO, ihr bildet Ingenieure, Aerzte, Krankenschwestern etc. aus und das auf einem hohen Niveau. Aber danach entlöhnt ihr sie nicht entsprechend und sie wandern ins Ausland ab wo die Bezahlung schlicht besser ist. Die schlecht bezahlten Stellen die bei euch dann deswegen nicht besetzt sind, werden gerne von gut ausgebildeten Einwanderern welche in Ihrem Land zuwenig kriegen ausgefüllt.

Wenn wirklich ein Fachkräftemangel herrschen würde, würden die Löhne rasant anziehen und die Leute entweder wieder zurück nach Deutschland wandern oder einige Studenten würden die Richtung ändern.

mfG René


----------



## RedShirt (20. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wer statt Ingenieur lieber BWL studiert, hat das leichtere Studium und eindeutig die besseren Verdienstaussichten.



Danke, jetzt kann ich mit einem herzhaften Lachen in den Arbeitsmorgen starten   

Lange nicht mehr so einen Humbug gelesen.

Was meinst Du, warum es heißt: "Wer nix kann macht dann halt BWL"   
(hab n paar Scheine aus dem Bereich btw, also nicht daß ich da keine Ahnung von hätte)


----------



## Hubautz (20. Oktober 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt kann ich mit einem herzhaften Lachen in den Arbeitsmorgen starten
> 
> Lange nicht mehr so einen Humbug gelesen.
> 
> ...



Schön für dich, dass du ein paar Scheine hast. Das ist ausbaufähig.
Ich bin seit 20 Jahren Ingenieur, ist also auch nicht so, dass ich keine Ahnung hätte…


----------



## Kaldreth (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen! Meiner Meinung nach verdienen Ingenieure teilweise viel zu wenig! Mein bester Freund hat nach seiner Maurerausbildung erst sein Abi nach geholt und dann studiert und ist nach 7 Jahren ohne Einkommen und Unterstützung von den Eltern jetzt dipl. Bauingenieure. Jetzt hat er Schulden aufgrund des BaföG und er verdient 1.850 € netto (sind ca. 3.000 € brutto) und arbeitet dafür 50 Stunden und mehr in der Woche. Zudem trägt er auch Verantwortung für die Baustellen die er leitet! Das ist in meinen Augen zu wenig, aber die übliche Praxis nach dem Studium. Er ist aufgrund seiner ersten Ausbildung und dem Abi jetzt auch Ende 20 und überlegt eine Familie zu gründen aber komfortable ist das mit dem Gehalt auch nicht. Sicherlich irgendwie möglich! Seine Kumpel aus der Maurerausbildung verdienen übrigens mehr und wenn man dann das Geld berechnet was ihm in den 7 Jahren fehlt....

Und das ist auch ein Beispiel, dass jeder der will und bereit ist was zu investieren es auch schaffen kann! 

Ich hab auch erst "nur" einen Realschulabschluss gehabt, hab dein mein Abi gemacht und bin studieren gegangen. Arbeite jetzt seit 2 Jahren und fang jetzt ein weiteres berufsbegleitendes Studium an. (hab nur nen dipl. und ich möchte doch so gerne Master of science werden


----------



## Ogil (20. Oktober 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Der Grund für den Ingenieursmangel ist aber tatsächlich das relativ geringe Gehalt. Das Studium ist sicher mit eines der anspruchsvollsten und es gibt nahezu keine Möglichkeit, selbst nach 20 oder mehr Jahre Berufserfahrung richtig viel Geld zu verdienen.   Wer statt Ingenieur lieber BWL studiert, hat das leichtere Studium und eindeutig die besseren Verdienstaussichten.





Kaldreth schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund hat nach seiner Maurerausbildung erst sein Abi nach geholt und dann studiert und ist nach 7 Jahren ohne Einkommen und Unterstützung von den Eltern jetzt dipl. Bauingenieure. Jetzt hat er Schulden aufgrund des BaföG und er verdient 1.850 € netto (sind ca. 3.000 € brutto) und arbeitet dafür 50 Stunden und mehr in der Woche.



Genau das. Ich selbst bin Ingenieur, bin gern Ingenieur - aber muss auch sagen, dass man damit nicht reich wird. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren auch mit einem Einstiegsgehalt von etwa 1.7k€ netto (in anderen Regionen D. haette ich sicher mehr verdient - aber das war damals keine Moeglichkeit) angefangen - nach Abitur, mehr als 4 Jahren Studium - Zeit, wo jemand anderes z.B. eine Berufsausbildung abschliessen konnte und schon ein paar Jahre Geld verdienen. 

Macht man da eine Milchmaedchenrechnung auf und sagt, dass jemand z.B. ueber die 6 Jahre jeden Monat 1000€ verdient hat (am Anfang sicher weniger waehrend der Ausbildung, am Ende eher mehr), so kommt man auf 72k die er verdient hat, waehrend ich zur Schule/Uni ging. Rechnet man dann, dass man mit sagen wir 1,7k im Monat diese 72k "aufholen" muss (also mit den 700€ mehr), so kommt man darauf, dass man etwa 8.5Jahre braucht, bis man diese 72k "nachgeholt" hat. Dazu kommt leider noch, dass man wahrscheinlich waehrend des Studiums Bafoeg bekommen hat und der Staat nach ein paar Jahren zumindest einen Teil davon wiederhaben will (10-30k, je nachdem wie viel und wie lange man gefoerdert wurde). Realistisch ist also zu sagen, dass man fast 10 Jahre brauchen wird, um den Verdienstausfall durch Abi/Studium aufzuholen. Ne Menge Zeit.



vollmi schrieb:


> Der Witz ist doch. Diese Fachkräfte habt ihr ausgebildet! Die kommen nur lieber in die Schweiz zum arbeiten. Ich arbeite mit einigen Deutschen zusammen die auf meinem Beruf ausgebildet sind. Die wären in Deutschland geblieben wenn nur der Lohn sich auch nur annähernd in dem Bereich bewegen würde der hier bezahlt wird.



Das auch. Ich selbst lebe und arbeite mittlerweile nicht mehr in Deutschland. Nicht nur wegen dem hoeheren Gehalt (dem dann eventuell auch hoehere Lebenshaltungskosten gegenueber stehen). Deswegen sagte ich in einem Beitrag am Anfang ja auch schonmal: Egal wie sehr die Politiker von auslaendischen Fachkraeften sprechen - ich sehe fuer die keine Motivation nach D. zu kommen. Ich selbst bin aus D. weg, weil andere Laendere andere Anreize boten und wo man "als auslaendische Fachkraft" eher akzeptiert wird und sich nicht fuer ein "Du nimmst unsere Jobs wegs" rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## cdc (20. Oktober 2010)

zum Thema Fachkräftemangel:

Das Ziel, was mit der Medienkampagne vom "Fachkräftemangel" erreicht werden soll, ist m.E. klar: Man will die Löhne massiv drücken. Bisher dürfen ausländische Akademiker nur mit einen Vertrag mit einem Verdienst von min. 60k brutto p.a. beschäftigt werden, nach Wünschen von BDI, CDU und FDP soll dieses Verdienstminimum auf 30k p.a. sinken (oder ist schon gesenkt worden, weiss ich leider nicht genau).
Darüber hinaus dürfen ab Mai 2011 Nichtakademiker aus Osteuropa zu beliebigen Löhnen in Deutschland arbeiten.

Wir haben offiziell 3 Mio Arbeitslose - inofiziell 4 bis 5 Mio, davon mehrere hunderttaussend Akademiker. Die finden keine Jobs, weil sie den Unternehmen zu unbequem sind, zu teuer, zu unflexibel und nicht servil genug. Lieber junge Frischlinge direkt von der Uni und am besten noch aus Osteuropa, bereit ohne Widerspruch zu tun was der Boss verlangt, total flexibel ohne Frau und Kids, und vor allem billig und willig. 

Als Deutscher hat man, egal ob Akademiker oder Facharbeiter, eigentlich keine Wahl, nur Anspruchssenkung und Lebensplanung anpassen oder aber für unbestimmte Zeit arbeitslos.

Das kommt eben bei raus wenn man neoliberalen Turbokapitalismus freie Hand lässt, man könnte dazu aber auch einfach sagen: neofeudale Turbosklaverei.

aber alles halb so schlimm, demnächst kommt sowieso Teil 2 der Finanzmarktkrise und dann fliegt das System garantiert vollkommen auseinander...


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2010)

cdc schrieb:


> aber alles halb so schlimm, demnächst kommt sowieso Teil 2 der Finanzmarktkrise und dann fliegt das System garantiert vollkommen auseinander...



Worauf begründet sich denn diese Theorie?


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Oktober 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mindestlohn? Dann wandern die Firmen ab...



Das ist nun wirklich Unsinn. Jedes europäisches, wirtschaftlich mit Deutschland vergleichbares Land hat Mindestlohn - und die Schweiz sogar eine Börsenumsatzsteuer.

Nur weil die FDP dieses Märchen immer wiederholt, wird es nicht richtiger.



Konov schrieb:


> Worauf begründet sich denn diese Theorie?



Weil die Regierung absolut nichts getan hat... der komplett liberale Finanzsektor war es doch, der die Krise auslöste. Und der Bundestag hat nichts dagegen getan. Hedgefonds, Heuschrecken, gewaltige Boni etc. läuft alles weiter wie bisher.

Ich bin ja nun wirklich kein Kommunist, aber wenn man die Schulden einer Bank verstaatlicht - siehe HRE - muss man auch die Gewinne verstaatlichen. Jedes Land macht das. Auch die USA, die ja nun wirklich nicht links sind. Nur Deutschland nicht...



> Genau das. Ich selbst bin Ingenieur, bin gern Ingenieur - aber muss auch sagen, dass man damit nicht reich wird. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren auch mit einem Einstiegsgehalt von etwa 1.7k&#8364; netto (in anderen Regionen D. haette ich sicher mehr verdient - aber das war damals keine Moeglichkeit) angefangen - nach Abitur, mehr als 4 Jahren Studium - Zeit, wo jemand anderes z.B. eine Berufsausbildung abschliessen konnte und schon ein paar Jahre Geld verdienen.



Mein Onkel ist auch Ingenieur, bei Bosch und ist ziemlich hoch... irgendeine sehr verantwortungsvolle Tätigkeit. Ihm bleiben etwa 4000,- Netto. ABER er arbeitet 6 Tage die Woche von 6 Uhr morgens bis 8 Uhr abends, seine Kinder sieht er nur Sonntags. Urlaub? Wer leitet dann die Projekte... ?
Klar, 4000 ist viel Geld, aber was hat er wirklich davon?

Mein Bruder dagegen ist Polizist. Früher war er am Bahnhof, das war eine harte Arbeit. Vor einigen Jahren hat er sich zum Bundesverfassungsgericht versetzen lassen. Er arbeitet Schichtdienst, hat aber 3-4 Tage pro Woche frei, auf der Arbeit geht er spazieren oder guckt TV. Wieviel bekommt er raus? 3000,- Naja, er sagt ja selbst, dass seine geringen Arbeitszeiten eine Frechheit gegenüber der freien Wirtschaft sind. Aber wenn man ein angenehmes Leben haben will, ohne Sorge um den Arbeitsplatz, muss man eben Beamter werden.

Und mal ehrlich, Deutschland braucht Beamte. Wenn ich beim Gericht eine Klage einreiche, bekomme ich den ersten Termin in zwei Jahren. Und das soll normal sein? Die sind einfach hoffnungslos unterbesetzt.


----------



## Aske333 (20. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Worauf begründet sich denn diese Theorie?



Auf normalem Menschenverstand. Wir haben da noch einiges vor uns, in den nächsten Jahren. Z.B. die "Kreditkartenkrise"...mal einfach erklärt: Eine Kreditkarte am Limit, nächste beantragen. Diese Karte auch am Limit, nächste beantragen...usw. Desweiteren wird uns z.B. auch die Autoherstellerkrise nochmal treffen. Durch die "Abwrackprämie" konnten sich viele Hersteller nochmal kurzfristig gesund stoßen, allerdings wurde scheinbar eines nicht bedacht. Denn wer kauft nächstes Jahr ein neues Auto, wenn er letztes Jahr eines gekauft hat :-).
Dann kommt wahrscheinlich auch noch die China-Krise, die ja ihre Währung nicht aufwerten möchten, um den Export aufrecht zu erhalten.
Die Hälfte der EU Staaten ist hoffnungslos verschuldet, aber es wird beschlossen, daß es keine finanziellen Sanktionen mehr geben wird, falls Staaten die EU Richtlinien nicht einhalten....
und und und...es gibt soviele Beispiele für Sachen die bald über uns hereinbrechen könnten, daß die letzte Finanzkrise aussieht wie der Weihnachtsmann mit Zucker obendrauf.


----------



## Ol@f (20. Oktober 2010)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Wenn ein Ingenieur nach seiner Diplomarbeit nur Stellen findet bei denen er locker 70% weniger verdient als ihm zustehen würde..


Ein Studium ist keine Berufsausbildung und bestrebt dies auch nicht (evtl. aber eine Fachhochschule)! Frag mal die Leute, die Geschichte, Paläontologie, Archäologie, Philosophie oder ähnliches studieren, aus welchen Gründen sie dies machen... Außerdem wer darf bzw. kann denn beurteilen, was einem zustehen würde (bis auf einen Minimalsatz, wenn man selber nicht fähig ist, diesen zu erleisten)?


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2010)

alphanr1 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich höre im Radio nur noch Facharbeitermangel...
> 
> habe selber um die 170 Bewerbungen geschrieben und als Antwort entweder eine Absage oder Sie sind über qualifiziert (3 Facharbeiter Briefe) bekommen – war 8 Monate Arbeitslos...
> ...



Ja interessantes Thema, in der Tat. Da habe ich letztens mit meinen Arbeitskollegen auch drüber geredet. Dieser angebliche "Facharbeitermangel" in Deutschland und die deswegen geförderte Migration von ausländischen Menschen. Im Prinzip ja gut, gab ja schon die Green Card. Ausserdem ist Wissen aus anderen Ländern ebenfalls hilfreich, andere Länder, andere Sitten. 


Jetzt kommt das große aber: Warum zum Teufel wird bei Migration von FACH(!)arbeitern immer nur vom Ali und vom Mohammed geredet, warum nicht vom Schweden, vom Japaner, vom Amerikaner, vom Engländer? Mag engstirnig, evtl. auch ausländerfeindlich klingen aber auf dieser Schiene wird Deutschland ganz sicher keine zukünftige Fachkompetenz behalten, wenn wir auf solche Arbeitskräfte setzen. Ich verdamme Türken nicht per se, aber die derzeitige kontroverse Diskussion in ganz Deutschland kommt wohl nicht von Ungefähr und ich bezweifel stark, dass man sich das nur ausdenkt um irgendwelche Immigranten zu vertreiben, da muss wohl mehr als ein Quäntchen Wahrheit drinstecken.


----------



## Maximolider (21. Oktober 2010)

das ist ja schön,das du türken nicht per se verdammst....^^ es geht bei arbeitskräften die kommen sollen ja auchnicht darum,aus welchem land sie kommen sollen,sondern eher darum,wer überhaupt nach deutschlank kommen WILL.da liegt doch der hase im pfeffer,gut ausgebildete westeuropäer haben es nicht nötig,wer bleibt denn dann?
es gab mal vor jahren eine kampagne gegen inder,die wollten aber garnicht kommen,die gehen lieber in die usa und uk weils sie da eine bessere infrastruktur haben,eine gemeinde und anscheinend nicht so große probleme mit ausländerfeindlichkeit. bleibt also wohl nur osteuropa,aus den arabischen ländern wird auch keiner mehr kommen,die haben auch ordentlich aufgeholt und sind nichtmehr sooo arm wie noch vor 40-50 jahren.
aber nun kurz zur antwort: es geht nicht um"ali" und "mohammed",es geht darum,das gewisse parteien und medien so politik machen und menschen verängstigen.es liegt doch auch einfach an uns deutschen,das die integration in einigen wenigen regionen nicht geklappt hat und wir immernoch angst vor den "anderen" haben.das finde ich übrigens sehr witzig,die anderen haben ja nun in der 2ten und 3ten generation meist einen deutschen pass,das sind keine "türken" oder sonnstwas sondern deutsche staatsbürger wie du und ich..:-)

was mich wirklich bestürzt,ist aber,daß viele antworten hier mit"ich bin ja garnicht ausländerfeindlich,aber...." anfangen.das macht mit angst,und das ist auch immernoch einer der gründe,warum deutsche in europa nicht den besten ruf haben.die "bösen ausländer"nehmen uns die jobs nicht weg,die besetzen einfach nur die jobs,die man mit deutschen nicht besetzt kriegt,sei es aus mangelnder qualifizierung,schlechter bezahlung,unschönen arbeitsbedingungen(siehe zb krankenpflege) oder einer mischung aus allen dreien.

manchmal kann ich es da echt nur mit heinrich heine halten:"Denk ich an Deutschland in der Nacht,bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht"

in diesem sinne,

max

(ps:falls die formatierung wieder nicht klappen sollte und der text unleserlich wird tut es mir leid,aber hier auf der arbeit geht es leider nicht anders)


----------



## Hubautz (21. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, Deutschland braucht Beamte. Wenn ich beim Gericht eine Klage einreiche, bekomme ich den ersten Termin in zwei Jahren. Und das soll normal sein? Die sind einfach hoffnungslos unterbesetzt.



Ich glaube nicht, dass das daran liegt, dass sie unterbesetzt sind. Viele haben einfach nur eine andere Arbeitsmentalität als in der freien Wirtschaft.  Ich habe zurzeit wegen einer etwas komplizierten Erbschaftsache mit diversen Amtsgerichten zu tun. Jede Firma, die so arbeitet, wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit pleite.

Ich bin im Gegenteil dafür, den Beamtenstatus weitgehend abzubauen. Polizisten, Richter etc. also alle die tatsächlich im Wortsinne „Staatsdiener“ sind, mal ausgenommen.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Was den Zuzug von ausländischen Fachkräften angeht: warum sollte den ein gut ausgebildeter Ausländer denn bitte ausgerechnet nach Deutschland wollen? Wegen der tollen Fremdenfeindlichkeit hier? Oder wegen dem moderaten Steuersystem? Oder am Ende wegen des schönen Wetters?


----------



## Valinar (21. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Auf normalem Menschenverstand. Wir haben da noch einiges vor uns, in den nächsten Jahren. Z.B. die "Kreditkartenkrise"...mal einfach erklärt: Eine Kreditkarte am Limit, nächste beantragen. Diese Karte auch am Limit, nächste beantragen...usw. Desweiteren wird uns z.B. auch die Autoherstellerkrise nochmal treffen. Durch die "Abwrackprämie" konnten sich viele Hersteller nochmal kurzfristig gesund stoßen, allerdings wurde scheinbar eines nicht bedacht. Denn wer kauft nächstes Jahr ein neues Auto, wenn er letztes Jahr eines gekauft hat :-).
> Dann kommt wahrscheinlich auch noch die China-Krise, die ja ihre Währung nicht aufwerten möchten, um den Export aufrecht zu erhalten.
> Die Hälfte der EU Staaten ist hoffnungslos verschuldet, aber es wird beschlossen, daß es keine finanziellen Sanktionen mehr geben wird, falls Staaten die EU Richtlinien nicht einhalten....
> und und und...es gibt soviele Beispiele für Sachen die bald über uns hereinbrechen könnten, daß die letzte Finanzkrise aussieht wie der Weihnachtsmann mit Zucker obendrauf.




Meine Schwager Arbeitet bei VW und in der Autobranche allgemein sieht es sehr gut aus.
Nach der Abwrackprämie gab es zwar zuerst weniger verkaufte Autos aber mittlerweile hat sich die Automobilindustrie Weltweit vollkommen erholt.
Sie wird auch ein langanhaltendes und Solides Wachstum haben...so wie sie ja selbst sagt.

Das mit den Kreditkarten kannste vieleicht in den USA machen aber hier in Europa kannste das in dem Umfang völlig vergessen.
Und deswegen gibts lange keine Krise...davon wird ewig geredet und gerade in der Finanzkrise hätte es am leichtesten passieren können,ist es aber nicht.

Eine China-Krise gibt es schonmal garnicht.
China hat ein weiterhin Solides Wachstum und die USA und die EU wird sich davor hüten irgendwelche Handelssanktionen durchzusetzen.
Und gerade durch den geringen Yuan ist die Staatsverschuldung der USA kein problem da China dafür US-Staatsanleihen kauft.
Durch den niedrigen Yuan bekommt der Westen auch sehr billig Ware aus China.
Die Yuan Aufwertung ist seit September langsam in bewegung und China wird sich da auch nicht zu einer schnelleren Aufwertung drängen lassen.
Vorteile hätte die Yuan Aufwertung besonders für die USA ohnehin nicht.

Und Hoffnungslos verschuldet ist in der EU garkein Land.
Die EU hat im durchschnitt deutlich weniger Schulden als die USA.
Die PIIGS-Staaten haben hohe Schulden aber sie bemühen sich das in den griff zu bekommen und es sieht auch garnicht schlecht aus.
Darüberhinaus kann man kontrovers darüber streiten ob Staatverschuldung überhaupt schwere&langfristige folgen für eine Industrienation hat.
Alle anderen EU-Staaten haben zwar auch Schulden aber sie übersteigen nicht das BIP und sie können die Kredite ohne probleme bezahlen.
Nicht zuletzt Deutschland gilt als eine der Kreditwürdigstens Nationen der Welt und bisher haben fast alle EU-Staaten Sparprogramme verabschiedet.
Eine Krise sehe ich nicht wenn alle EU-Staaten weiter so daran arbeiten.
Und gerade jetzt schauen die EU-Staaten sehr genau auf ihre eigenen Finanzen und die der anderen Mitgliedsländer.
Ist ja nicht so das sie wieder eine Weltwirtschaftskrise haben wollen.

Klar gibt es viele dinge die auf uns einbrechen können aber gerade jetzt am ende der Weltwirtschaftskrise und beginn einen Nachhaltigen Weltweiten Wachstums ist das sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Das ist der gleiche Quark der seit 60 Jahren gequatscht wird.
Krisen gibts immer und besonders danach reden immer einige davon dass das System zusammenbricht...
Die Marktwirtschaft hat sich Weltweit nicht durchgesetzt weil sie scheiße ist.
Sie hat ganz sicher schwächen aber sie ist immer noch das beste.
Irgendwann wirds eine anderes System geben ohne Geld aber das erleben wir lange nicht mehr.
Und einfach in sich zusammenkrachen wirds ohnehin nicht.


----------

